# No Sound After Installing Windows 7 Ultimate 32-Bit



## Tiggz (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone

I Have a major problem thats been goin on for weeks now and i have no idea wat to do. I recently installed windows 7 ultimate 32-bit and for some strange reason my audio is not working, when i went to device manager i saw a yellow question beside mutimedia audio controller. I will list the description below of my model PLZ CAN SOMEONE HELP ME !!!!!
I WILL PROVIDE MORE INFO IF NEEDED


Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: IBM
System Model: 8189P6U
BIOS: Phoenix FirstBios(tm) Desktop Pro Version 2.0 for IBM ThinkCentre.
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz, ~2.8GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 504MB RAM
Page File: 574MB used, 952MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No sound card was found. If one is expected, you should install a sound driver provided by the hardware manufacturer.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter
Manufacturer: (Standard display types)
Chip type: Intel(r)865G Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS
DAC type: 8 bit
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2572&SUBSYS_02851014&REV_02
Display Memory: n/a
Dedicated Memory: n/a
Shared Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: 
Monitor Id: 
Native Mode: 
Output Type: 
Driver Name: vga
Driver File Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Version: 6.1.7600.16385
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Model: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 7/13/2009 19:25:51, 10752 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6632-11CF-A533-353FACC2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2572
SubSys ID: 0x02851014
Revision ID: 0x0002
Driver Strong Name: Unknown
Rank Of Driver: Unknown
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
D3D9 Overlay: n/a
DXVA-HD: n/a
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: 
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 
Product ID: 
Type: 
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Emulation Only
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24D4
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 7/13/2009 19:52:09, 258560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 7/13/2009 19:51:05, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 19:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 21:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 19:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 21:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x04B3, 0x3108
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/13/2009 19:45:08, 26112 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 21:20:44, 41552 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 7/13/2009 21:19:10, 51776 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 19:45:08, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 21:20:44, 41552 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 31.0 GB
Total Space: 38.1 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: IC35L040AVVN07-0 ATA Device

Drive: D:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4082B ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/SoundMax_V51026605_XPVistaWin7.zip
That one is the soundmax onboard driver from asus.
Leveno shows that it uses soundmax for onboard.

If it is the addon soundblaster audigy card you may be able to right click it and
click update driver.
Let windows search automatically.
It's more than likely the onboard one though.


----------



## Tiggz (Jul 3, 2010)

I tried to install soundmax but its telling me that the audio files do not support your hardware. Note: if you uninstalled audio software without restarting your PC ,restart now,then run this setup again. I'm i doing something wrong


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If you right click the device in device manager and click update driver,
then let windows search automatically,what happens?
Also make sure to extract the drivers before trying to install.
Installers usually can't run from a zip file.
For windows 7,just right click it and click extract all.


----------



## Tiggz (Jul 3, 2010)

I extract the files but when i right click the device in device manager and click update driver,then let windows search automatically. This is what it tells me now windows is unable to install your multimedia audio controller,windows could not find driver software for your device. If you knw the manufacturer of your device, you can visit its website and check the support for driver software. I'm so fed up right now but i'm not gonna give up tho, its been like three weeks with no audio.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok,try to run the installer from the extracted folder.
I'll see if I can find something to properly identify the hardware.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Download this,the one without installer freeware version,to the desktop.
http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html
Run the program.
Check under hardware/devices for the multimedia controller.
Copy the info in the right pane and post it here.


----------



## Tiggz (Jul 3, 2010)

i hope this is what youre talking about !

The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)
There is no driver selected for the device information set or element.
To find a driver for this device, click Update Driver.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I was hoping there would be some device id info.
You can keep that program or delete it.
It isn't installed.
OK,lets try this.
Right click the device in device manager.
Click properties.
Click the details tab.
In the dropdown,select hardware ID.
Right click each id and click copy.
Paste them here please.


----------



## Tiggz (Jul 3, 2010)

Here they are and thnx for keep replying & helping me,i appreciate it.

PCI\VEN_1073&DEV_0010&SUBSYS_00101073&REV_02
PCI\VEN_1073&DEV_0010&SUBSYS_00101073
PCI\VEN_1073&DEV_0010&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_1073&DEV_0010&CC_0401


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm getting hits for an old yamaha sound card with drivers up to xp.
We'll try a work around.
Download the xp driver from here....
http://www.yamahamultimedia.com/yec/helpcenter/customer/help_win/soundcard_Whelp.html
Download it to your desktop.
After the file has downloaded,right click it and click properties.
Click the compatability tab.
Set it to compatability for xp.
Select run as administrator.
On the general tab,click unblock.
click apply/ok.
Run the program.
If this doesn't work.it may be time to find a cheap compatable sound card.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Go to Lenovo's website, and find the drivers for your laptop.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have already been to leveno.
The drivers only go to xp and say soundmax or audigy.
That is why I posted the updated soundmax driver.
It appears there may be an older yamaha card installed
on this particular system.
In any case,compatability is looking poor for windows 7
on this model.
That is why I want to try the workaround.
If they can get it working,good deal.


----------



## Tiggz (Jul 3, 2010)

it told me that useDLL failed ..couldn't load SETINF.DLL
I was wondering do you need two different partition for my computer because i only have windows 7 on it. It might sounds silly but if i remember correctly there were two different partition windows xp and a updated windows 7. This windows 7 is not compatible with alot a things and i don't remember the one i had before thats why its so hard to get the sound back.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

No,don't need 2 partitions.
Just what I was afraid of,compatability problem.
I think what we are looking at here,is there is a pci sound card installed
and the onboard audio is disabled.
Are your speakers connected down by the pci slots or up higher
at the motherboard connectors?

If there is an old pci yamaha card in there,you might be able to remove it
and reenable the onboard and try the soundmax drivers again.
You would have to connect the speakers to the motherboard connector.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Still there?


----------

